

IMAP or POP? - chintan39

Which protocol do you prefer and why?
======
paulmatthijs
Is POP still around? I thought that was a remnant of the "Dude, look at my a
Pentium"-age. Is there even a way to work with POP in the current multiverse
of connected devices?

------
anubhabb
Depends on what you are doing - if your need is to access email offline use
POP, else IMAP

------
anonfunction
IMAP because I use email across multiple internet connected devices.

------
zhte415
IMAP. Email across multiple devices.

